# Okeechobee MUDFEST



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

All goes as planned we
will be rolling in friday Morning! Anybody else?

http://themudfest.com/

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/TheMudFest


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

3 of us are goin with brutes , bunch of other ppl commin with !!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Keith is anybody from your group getting there before you?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

wellllll......I thought I was going to miss this again, but I was informed yesterday evening that this needs to be the weekend for my buddy's bachelor party, so...
BRING ON THE PARTY!!!!!

We should be rolling in Friday in the AM, as usual bringing my motorhome and enclosed trailer with AC in both. Should be at least 7-8 wheelers with us, at least a couple trucks and maybe a buggy or two. 

Being his bachelor party, definitely need to make sure it's off the chain! I'm gonna offer up entry fees, food, drinks, beds, etc for womens not bringing a boyfriend/husband with them , just to come party and have a great weekend.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

week to go


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah buddy! - I'm clearing my liquor bar and hitting the store before we get there....we'll be loaded to party!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

No were all commin together , im ready to --- drink sum beer!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't really know most anyone on here or HL, but sounds like we're going to set-up camp with the big party group on there. - Need to do this sh* right!

I'll be in a big 34' Gulfstream motorhome with a 24' enclosed car trailer. Motorhome is almond with blue and teal stipes, trailer is black with red stripes. We're bringing some big home cabinet speakers to throw up on the roof, got a shower set-up and a 250 gallon tank. 


I'm hitting the liquor store tomorrow with a fresh platinum card.....:flames:


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im bringing a keg of budlight!!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Budlight - proof that fish don't pee in the ocean, but leaves you wondering how they bottle all of it......

lol


We use-to do 3-4 kegs for a weekend, but mostly just stick to liqour nowadays.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ Good to meet ya'll out there. Good times, just wish the weeds and evening security weren't so bad.

Yesterday was rough and I'm still hurtin today........should have just stuck with the 32oz power-aid bottles of capt'n coke BUT NOOOO, I have to go and get stupid(er) and mix up a 32oz water-moccasin........haven't puked that bad in a long time......

I don't have any pics that are "family friendly", but I'm sure some will surface. Seen lots of camera flashes due to the "inflatable doll" on the back of the can-am.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I went to one a few years ago (08?) and it was a blast! 

I was in my K5 and had a 6 hour drive to get back home so I could only play a little bit in the kiddie pool but we still had a great time. Lots of hot wimmens!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Last one I had been to was '08 in my "cheesan" (chevy/jeep/nissan truck). Had a great time, but the riding itself is better @ RYC and security aren't total a-holes after 11pm.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

....I should also again say *_thanks_* to Denny and crew for totally setting me up for horrific nightmares going after that block in my trailer........ya'll suck - lol!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah ryc riding is better just not as many nasty holes but mudfest is to small and to many ppl ratio for me, and glad you met up with denny and them yankneck aka joe makes some good ace food so good i brought him a big tbone steak the next day lol


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

JP was nice meeting you guys to, glad we got to camp together you guys did provide some good entertainment!! between your two "girls" and joes bike I bet our camp was the most photographed!! Yes we got a good one on you by sending you in the trailer after the 6x6!!! But I give him credit for that one, only being there couple hours and then that.. and to top it off she was there with her b/f HAHAHAHA great JOB!!!

As far as riding okeechobee is best for mud and day time riding and scenery( wink wink), ryc is only better for location and security not being jerks about night time riding. As far as people ratio the last couple times okeechobee has not been overcrowded at all no problems getting anywhere.

Keith to bad you broke first couple hours there, but atleast you were still able to put around in "2" wheel drive.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

linkage i know you took lots of pics for sure post some up and i love the way the rig looks lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, Jimmy landed that chick inside of 30min of us going riding. I had her friend w/ me but had her bail off to go to get on Robert's mr when I grenaded those axles and she jumped on the wrong bike and the dude hauled butt out of there to get her away from us. lols

Can't believe security was that pissy Sat evening. Ya'll even missed my finest moment, LOL! bbbbbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbppbpbpbpb - HAHAHA!

I haven't been that drunk since I don't remember when. I was honestly fine having killed better than half that handle of captn' through out the day/evening, but that water moccasin did me in from the very first sip. I took a sip while mixing it to check the blend and instantly knew I was going to be puking later, so then I really hammered some down figuring it might as well be worth it!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Side note: sooo glad I built that shower Thursday evening, way handier than the motorhome shower & god send w/ no buggy wash to run through through out the day. I was as nasty as all heck Sat evening after that last set of girls riding w/ us instigated a mud slinging battle between Robert and I. That little eiger can get down and holds its own quite well, but it was no match for the tails coming off that mr.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:worthless:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

speedman linkage doesnt take pics......but as i know how they are the best moments are never on camera, i can vouch for that


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

The pics I have are from night time, which would not be tolerated on this site. The person who normally takes pics had to leave saturday morning. But I put there facebook link on the 1st post which i am sure will have some posted, or youtube already has a bunch of video just search okeechobee mudfest 2011 look for ones in august. or this site has a bunch already posted under there media section.

http://trucksgonewild.com/forum.html


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright, where are the pics???? Sounds like you guys had a blast out there!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No they didn't dion me nor you were there Hahaha


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Only pics I have are totally not work/family safe. - I have to kill my music to get the phone out & take pics, so it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i see a need for a ipod in the near future....lol i keep my phone in a pelican for pics or when someone calls looking for us and the ipod jammin so i dont miss a lyric lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^I'm thinkin about putting my SD card back in my old phone and using it for tunes so that I can keep my new phone handy. Biggest issue I had was killing my bike Fri, thus I was on my bud's old bike and had my phone in my cargo shorts pocket(not easily accessible with a drink in one hand, throttle in the other, and waste deep in a hole). 

I know a couple of my budds got some pics though, and there are several pics of us & our dolls floating around on various forums......


----------

